# Saturday night sinclair!



## t bird (Jun 23, 2010)

We have a night tournament saturday  out of little River park. 6:00 pm to 1:00 am. $50.00 per boat Includes big fish..5 fish limit.  Come on out!


----------



## nosfedgta (Jun 23, 2010)

I will be there. We need to meet!! You have eaten wtih me, and I fished the tourney a few weeks ago and still have not met you! lol


----------



## jafacman (Jun 23, 2010)

Today is the 23rd aint it???


----------



## t bird (Jun 24, 2010)

jafacman said:


> Today is the 23rd aint it???


 Had my days confused It is this saturday night


----------



## t bird (Jun 24, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> I will be there. We need to meet!! You have eaten wtih me, and I fished the tourney a few weeks ago and still have not met you! lol



 Yeah I wasn't at the one you fished the other night. I will holler at you next time I see you!


----------



## Howard (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea,  where is all tha night timers ????


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jun 26, 2010)

Is this still a go for tonight? Do they canx. if it rains?


----------



## t bird (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes its still a go! We will be there rain or snow


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Jun 26, 2010)

See you there!! I'll be the guy fishing alone in the White/black/red Triton TR18


----------



## Rwyatt1770 (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tourney!!! This is the first one we ever fished, we had a great time and we are very excited about winning it.


----------



## willh (Jun 27, 2010)

congrats on the win! I had my money on u and Brandon. Oh yeah, this is how it all starts.


----------



## t bird (Jun 27, 2010)

Rusty Shakleford said:


> See you there!! I'll be the guy fishing alone in the White/black/red Triton TR18



 I think I check you boat  before the tournament!. Thanks for fishing with us!!


----------



## t bird (Jun 27, 2010)

Rwyatt1770 said:


> Thanks for the tourney!!! This is the first one we ever fished, we had a great time and we are very excited about winning it.



 Man that was a great catch ya'll had. Glad ya'll enjoyed it and thanks for fishing with us!


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jun 27, 2010)

*what won*

how much did it take to win?


----------



## Rwyatt1770 (Jun 27, 2010)

almost 13 lbs


----------



## nosfedgta (Jun 27, 2010)

Had fun fishing with you guys! see you at the next one for sure. 

Howard it was nice to meet you!!! T-bird, maybe next time! lol


----------



## t bird (Jun 27, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> Had fun fishing with you guys! see you at the next one for sure.
> 
> Howard it was nice to meet you!!! T-bird, maybe next time! lol



 Howard  mentioned you were there, but I never did recognize you. You got to be around that colorful trailer for me to notice


----------



## Howard (Jun 29, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> Had fun fishing with you guys! see you at the next one for sure.
> 
> Howard it was nice to meet you!!! T-bird, maybe next time! lol



Nice to meet you to man. Hope to see ya at the others..


----------



## Howard (Jun 29, 2010)

Rwyatt1770 said:


> Thanks for the tourney!!! This is the first one we ever fished, we had a great time and we are very excited about winning it.



Hay man that was a good catch.. Congrats !!!  Tell Brandon to look me up on here and send me a PM sometime.. Nice BF too...


----------



## Howard (Jun 29, 2010)

nosfedgta said:


> Had fun fishing with you guys! see you at the next one for sure.
> 
> Howard it was nice to meet you!!! T-bird, maybe next time! lol



Yea you gotta watch ol' Bird...  one min. you see him and tha next he is gone....  He's always got tha motor on HIGH  Lol


----------



## nosfedgta (Jun 29, 2010)

lol.  you guys crack me up.... Hey t-bird I will wear a yellow shirt next time!!!!! lol


----------

